# Remington 1187 Super Magnum



## dustyduck (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a Remington 1187 Super Magnum purchased last summer.
It will Jam when ejecting the second shell after the first fires.It looks like it isn't going thru the cycle fast enough and the
nest shell hangs and doesn't cycle into the chamber.I'm shooting Remington Hyper Sonic 3'' shells
The book suggests removing the pressure compensator ring ? This Model did not have one!
Any Suggestions/Advice?


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Give the guys as sure cycle (SRM preformance products) a call they are very good with fine tuning auto loaders. I had a problem with something in my trigger group assembly that was keeping the second round from going into the chamber. I bet they can give you some pointers


----------

